# Happy Birthday to Sergio Oliva!



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday to one of the greatest bodybuilders in the history,  Sergio Oliva!

Today Sergio is 71 years old.

Sergio Oliva -The Myth- - YouTube


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2012)

Sergio, one of the great 'old school' body builders ......HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2012)

*L-R:* Vince Gironda, Dan Mackay, Joe Weider, Sergio Oliva


----------



## Kenny537 (Jul 5, 2012)

I see his son all the time at my gym, he's a PT there.  Nice guy.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

Kenny537 said:


> I see his son all the time at my gym, he's a PT there.  Nice guy.



He was signed with Gaspari Nutrition for a short time.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

Sergio Oliva - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

Kenny537 said:


> I see his son all the time at my gym, he's a PT there.  Nice guy.



Thanks for posting, Kenny537.

Sergio Oliva, Jr. at the 2009 NPC Jr. Nationals - YouTube

Sergio doing his on stage routine at the 09 NPC Jr. National show in Chicago. This was his first national show and placed 5th.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

*L-R: *Marcus "The Comet" Haley, Sergio Oliva Jr.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## ciulloboe (Jul 6, 2012)

woo,amazing


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow


----------

